# Ideas for yellow plants



## Puffersrule (Dec 26, 2018)

Good day. I tried to do my own research but all the photos are too doctored to be of use. Does anyone have any of their favourite plants that are yellow-ish that they can list? I need to brighten things up. Not looking for stock to buy just ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Catsoo (Nov 30, 2021)

Rotala vietnam and golden myriophyllum mattogrossense are the only ones I can think of right that that are decently yellowish..I can think of a million orange-ish or pinkish plants but I don't think there are many yellow plants.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

There is 

echinodorus 'yellow sun'. The plant is yellow emersed. not sure what the plant looks like submersed or how big it get. looks like a dwarf variety.
ludwigia sp 'guinea' aka ludwigia senegalensis has yellow rib on the orange red leaf - not sure who has it in Canada. that plant is rarely imported.


----------



## Puffersrule (Dec 26, 2018)

Thanks for this. I was able to get the yellow sun hopefully it doesn’t mottle too much submersed. I also got the Senegalensis Guinea. I also got this NESAEA PEDICELLATA 'GOLDEN' which I’m a bit pumped about.

Thanks again.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Ludwigia senegalensis and Nesaea pedicellata are considered difficult plants at best. I hope your green thumb prevails! Keep us posted.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Puffersrule said:


> Thanks for this. I was able to get the yellow sun hopefully it doesn’t mottle too much submersed. I also got the Senegalensis Guinea. I also got this NESAEA PEDICELLATA 'GOLDEN' which I’m a bit pumped about.
> 
> Thanks again.


Where did you get senegalensis?


----------



## Puffersrule (Dec 26, 2018)

Funny you should ask cuz he bailed cuz it melted. It was cheap too. A place call tails and scales in Ontario.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Ahh. That is quite cheap from APC. Did you have them shipped or you were out in Ont? How are they doing in your tank? 

APC got some rarer plants not commonly available. Good to know there is another importer for them.


----------



## Puffersrule (Dec 26, 2018)

He cancelled the Senegalensis from my order because he wasn’t confident because they melted (he’s a conscientious fella i can say that all day long). I had the order shipped it arrives tomorrow. But no Senegalensis….


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

thats what you meant. thought you got them already.

Nesaea crassicaulis is fairly nice. light orange.
Ludwigia inclinata "cuba" is yellowish orange pink with good light. 
ludwigia inclinata - is light orange 

Something more rare
ludiwigia sp white. haven't find a source for them reasonably price. White color plant is a bit more finicky as they require more light to lose the green pigment. - this one you can get from hortilab as Tissue culture. but dont know anyone importing hortilab in Canada.

Hygrophila sp chai is another one - this one is produce by APC nursery


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Ludwigia inclinata ‘red’ was one of my fastest growing plants at one time. I got rid of it a long time ago because of this.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Puffersrule (Dec 26, 2018)

Thanks for taking interest in my request! I’m afraid I’m officially on the hunt for that Ludwigia white! That stuff is legit! I’m sort of over red plants for a while. My tank is very very dark because I keep a thick biofilm because I have like 50 stiphodon gobies. I also have black sand and my sieryu rocks are totally black because of the biofilm. So I need plants that are bright. It’s hard to run a planted brackish tank especially a 120 with sand. But I am blessed with a good inventory of high quality kit.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

There is a guy selling 1 stem of Lud sp white for $20 on facebook BC located in South Van. 
Hygrophila sp chai is also quite nice.

I am not sure how they will do in brackish tank.

I recently imported a bunch of plants. species bucephalandra, not the usual trade name stuff.

The problem with small import isn't the paperwork, but the communication between CBSA and CFIA with mail courier.


----------



## Puffersrule (Dec 26, 2018)

Ugh problems with customs is an understatement. This week has been brutal. And I work for the biggest lumber importer in the world and I can’t get my broker to add two plus two!


----------

